# Finding rice bran oil?



## arielcater (Jul 1, 2017)

Has anyone in the States had luck finding rice bran oil locally?  I've checked Walmart with no luck.  I'm very interested in trying it, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money buying a large quantity online if I'm not sure I'll like using it.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 1, 2017)

I saw a small bottle of it at Home Goods, of all places. I don't know if that is something they have all the time, but they do have a small section of specialty oils there.


----------



## earlene (Jul 1, 2017)

Arilecater, have you looked in an Asian Market or a health food store?


----------



## arielcater (Jul 1, 2017)

I have checked my local health food stores and have not seen it there.  I haven't tried our local Asian markets though, I will certainly have a look!


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 1, 2017)

arielcater said:


> Has anyone in the States had luck finding rice bran oil locally?  I've checked Walmart with no luck.  I'm very interested in trying it, but I don't want to spend a bunch of money buying a large quantity online if I'm not sure I'll like using it.



You can buy 1 lb from brambleberry on sale right now. But you'd have to pay postage.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 1, 2017)

arielcater I've been looking for it locally too - I've found 8oz, 120z bottles at the grocery store (Kroger), but the prices were ridiculous - $7.00+ for a small bottle. 

Soapers Choice even with the shipping still offers the best value - 7# $12.46/$1.78 per lb. It's a wonderful high oleic oil. It will keep your soap whiter than olive oil. I also think it adds shine.

I will use it as an additive in M&P, and for me personally don't go above 20% in CP/HP. I primarily make low cleansing soaps and I have to balance my oils to prevent DOS - so far so good.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 1, 2017)

The only places I have ever been able to find it locally is at my local health food store and also as my local Asian market, but since I can only find it on the shelf every once in a blue moon, I have the feeling that it's not something that they regularly keep in stock. My guess it that they specially order some for a customer every once in while and place the excess out on the shelf to sell, then once it's gone, it's gone until the next special request.


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Jul 1, 2017)

IrishLass said:


> The only places I have ever been able to find it locally is at my local health food store and also as my local Asian market, but since I can only find it on the shelf every once in a blue moon.
> IrishLass



It's funny isn't I? In Oz it's one of the main oils on the supermarket shelf along with OO. I guess we grow more rice than the US? 
We can't get lard cheaply though.


----------



## Omneya (Jul 1, 2017)

*Rice bran oil*



penelopejane said:


> You can buy 1 lb from brambleberry on sale right now. But you'd have to pay postage.



Actually Bramble berry has free shipping up to $25.00 until July 5th
The coupon code is CREATENOW


----------



## ibct1969 (Jul 1, 2017)

I get mine from Mile High Soaps (along w most of what I use b/c I'm here in Colorado- no shipping  

http://www.milehighsoap.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=rice+bran&Submit=GO 

16 oz for $6.20 - kind of a lot compared to Brambleberry but their shipping charges kill me.
$22 for a gallon.


----------



## bumbleklutz (Jul 3, 2017)

Try www.ricelandstore.com .  The cost is $7.60 per gallon with $5.00 flat rate shipping.  I'm in Florida, and it usually takes about a week to get my order.  I can't beat that price.  I haven't seen RBO anywhere locally; except health food stores, and it was extremely pricy for a very small bottle.


----------

